# Looking for Land in Worth County



## bow777 (Jan 14, 2011)

Looking for land in Worth County for deer lease.

thanks,


----------



## bow777 (Feb 1, 2011)

someone?


----------



## bow777 (Apr 19, 2011)

bump


----------



## bandit819 (Apr 20, 2011)

I run a club in Dooly County. Most of our members are from Florida, only Ga member has 3 hour ride. QDM 8 pt or better 17 inch min. 1,500 includes lease fees, house with bunk room, utilities and food plots provided all slots are full. Ample room for trailers with all utilities being accessable. I have a trailer already set up for rent, Check out my thread under club looking for members under Dooly County club for pics. If you have questions feel free to


----------



## bow777 (May 1, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## bow777 (May 11, 2011)

Anything?


----------



## bow777 (Aug 18, 2011)

ttt


----------

